# Motobecane Jersey Availability



## h2o-x (Aug 8, 2008)

Mike,
When are you going to get more of the larger size jerseys in stock?
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just a comment... they really are quite nice... One of my favorites. The sizing is Euro.... order two or three sizes up.

OP, hope Mike decides to re-stock!


----------

